
Ask HN: Can we ban BusinessInsider's paid article links for HN community? - buzzwr
Hello There,<p>I am seeing so many links from BusinessInsider on Hackernews. To read the article we need to pay them. I still don&#x27;t know what is the point for posting it over here. This is the community to share knowledge without charging any money. Why are we allowing them to post those links in this community? This is not a community to make some money. Please share knowledge without charging any money. Internet should be free and open.
======
detaro
HN's policy on paywalls is clear: if there's a way to work around them, they
are allowed. Given that I can't remember ever seeing a paywall on
BusinessInsider, I suspect a strong adblocker suffices as a workaround.

~~~
mcenedella
Does that work for WaPo articles also?

~~~
wyldfire
WaPo links work fine for me in incognito mode (so it can't accumulate a count
of articles read). But NYT recently started detecting/restricting incognito
mode. So now for NYT you have to do the same thing as WSJ links: click 'web'
or look up the article's title on Google. Then with Google as the referrer NYT
will not paywall the article.

------
chrisseaton
HN's policy on this is really clear -

> please don't post complaints about paywalls. Those are off topic

------
PaulHoule
I think some of their articles are behind a paywall and others aren't.

------
wesammikhail
This should be the case for all paywall sites imo.

